# ImageMagick convert command not found within an app



## BeastieBoy (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi,

I installed ImageMagick from the ports collection. I can manually call imagemagick commands, but from within an application (ruby on rails) it won't find it. Why? And how to solve it?

Thanks


----------



## Beastie (Aug 6, 2010)

Just an idea. Maybe you need to pass absolute (full) paths, e.g. /usr/local/bin/convert.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 6, 2010)

There might also be a config file somewhere to set the paths.  It's probably not Rails itself, but a gem that needs ImageMagick.


----------



## BeastieBoy (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions, but there weirdest thing is that if I enter my app's console (in rails you do script/console) I can call imagemagick without any problem!

Their support forum seems unresponsive unfortunately


----------



## augr (Jan 8, 2011)

Did you happen to resolve this? I can't get any commands to run via console. Updated ImageMagic port to latest as well as libtool just now. Funny thing is now my php test scripts that can actually run are now processing the images in an odd way. Like the reflection command is not reflecting anymore but is now a gradient shadow.... wierd... Cheers.


----------



## augr (Jan 8, 2011)

SOLVED: I updated pecl-imagick port restarted my machine and it seems to be behaving now.


----------

